

Founders Are the New Rockstars - aepstein
http://aarone.com/post/66291451573/founders-are-the-new-rockstars

======
aelaguiz
I've thought the same thing before. In fact one of my favorite founders
literally used to be a rock star (Nate @ zingcheckout.com).

As far as rockstars go we're fairly boring. Mostly we sit quietly.

------
dariusmonsef
Can't wait to start my coke habit and wreck some hotel rooms! ;)

------
ffrryuu
We are all founders now

